# Chihuahua Eye Trouble



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I've taken Lola to the vets a few times for eye troubles....I've never been told what it actually was but she gets what I will call a rim around her eyes and it swells and when u flip her eye lid its red...She has was givin antibiotics and they don't seem to work as much as the tobradex eye drops I believe its a steriod of some sort..It shows improvement within 24 hrs of using it...But its not suppose to be used for more than 5 days....So its just gets better it seems then she isn't suppose to take the drops anymore...so within 2/3 weeks it starts to come back....
Just wondering if anyone else's chi has this kinda eye problem...I don't want to keep taking her back to the vets and not finding out what's causing this ?

Nancy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If your vet doesn't tell you, or doesn't know, then I would go to a canine ophalmologist, or dog eye doctor. The use of steroid eye drops mean that there is an inflammation going on, and it goes away when using the eye drops. You have got to find out what is causing this. good luck. Sue Davis


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

There is nothing like a dog eye doctor in my town...the nearest is about a 5 hr drive.....The only thing my vet figured it could be was from my other dog licking her eyes ...But my dog is 4 and they have been grooming each other for just as long ...I suppose it could be so when I see him licking her eyes I make him stopped but I know it goes on when I'm not around...well I assume it does...the hospital I take my dogs to is a teaching hospital so she has been seen by 2 different vets...not sure where I am to turn next...I will call and tell them it keeps flaring up ...maybe they could get a second opinion over the phone but not sure they will do that...But I see no where else to turn...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would ask them to take pictures, and ask for help from a vet ophalmologist. The fact that it cleared up with cortisone, makes it pretty sure it is an inflammation or allergy. I wonder if Benedryl would help? Sue


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

The picture is a good idea...I will mention that to them...thanks

Nancy


----------

